# Your favorite case



## LTUGamer (Jan 16, 2013)

Every time I see article about new case everybody says how terrific it looks. So it interesting how good case looks. Please post your favorite case picture or link in this thread


----------



## Jetster (Jan 16, 2013)

My latest case. Corsair 550D


----------



## Norton (Jan 16, 2013)

Silverstone Fortress FT01- Best case hands down IMHO and the only tech item I will never sell.... mine, mine, all mine! 



Spoiler:  Pic (file photo- not mine :D)










Link:
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=200&area=usa


----------



## Frick (Jan 16, 2013)

Fractal Design XL






The only fault it has is that fan thing on the side.


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 16, 2013)

Obsidian 900D:






Basically an improved 800D. Here's mine with a 120.3 up top and 3xGTX 270's:








BTW, if you Google Image search "Obsidian 800D" my computer is about about 90 images from the top.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 16, 2013)

Coolermaster HAF, the only case I found that space isn't an issue.




(not my comp)

The only thing they don't fit is EATX motherboards.


----------



## erixx (Jan 16, 2013)

Black square boxes?


----------



## Frick (Jan 16, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Corsair HAF, the only case I found that space isn't an issue.



Isn't that a Coolermaster case?



erixx said:


> Black square boxes?
> 
> http://www.pcstats.com/articleimages/200503/asusvento3600_pspc.jpg



It's called "style".


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 16, 2013)

Opps, yeah.


----------



## erixx (Jan 16, 2013)

just stumbled upon this one, the "Cheaper than In Win" P-Frame :


----------



## Animalpak (Jan 16, 2013)

My next pc will be the Alienware aurora flat version ( not the ALX )... Then i will upgrade it with some serious hardware like asus Rog motherboards and decent powersupply.

This is a modded one with the white 3M carbon fiber paper.

I want this case so bad !


----------



## Tennis97 (Jan 16, 2013)

SilverStone Ft02....soo classy


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 16, 2013)

Chieftec Dragons. Because they are


----------



## Xenturion (Jan 16, 2013)

I still like the understated simplicity of the NZXT H2. The fan filters keep the dust at bay, the door and fan controller enable the choice between air flow and quiet, and the design enables plenty of cable management opportunities. Only things I can fault it on are the rear-top fan guard (which ideally should be white), the optional cover for that fan port (which is white, and if it was raised, could be a chimney exhaust of sorts. As it sits now, the cover isn't really usable with a fan installed), and the somewhat limited space inside.





The AZZA Fusion 4000 has had my eye for a long time simply because I love the concept of having an ATX and Mini ITX system in one case. Sure, companies like Case Labs have giant, nearly inhabitable enclosures that can do that, but it's cool to see it in a not-too-enormous tower.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 16, 2013)

CaseLabs Magnum M8.






Or the SMH10, which is the what the 900D wishes it was.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 16, 2013)

Fair to say a large percentage of users like clean simplistic cases with more practicality than giant hairy grills hammered into the case? Looking at you Aerocool SYCLONE!
Mine is the NZXT Switch 810


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for posting the Asus Vento...brings back memories.  I enjoyed that case...had the red version.

I really like the looks/style of the Silverstone FT02 with a side window.

Although...this Zalman TNN-500 has always been my favorite case.


----------



## hckngrtfakt (Jan 16, 2013)

It just screams simplicity (and somewhat "kitchen appliance")  
love it !!! 



Spoiler


----------



## Nordic (Jan 16, 2013)

Jetster said:


> My latest case. Corsair 550D



Here here


----------



## Kaynar (Jan 16, 2013)

I will buy the new 900D maybe. I really liked it, it is my new favorite. In general, I like any well-built aluminum or steel case with well-finished interiors and a window on the side is also a must, I dont like plastic bits. So I may sum this up as being a Corsair fanatic... though there are other choises as well.


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 16, 2013)

And oldie but classic, the Antec SOHO 1030 series. This is my build "Ice Chamber" back in 2002 with my first custom paint job. I built 4 different custom case builds with that case. *sniff* Good memories...







































My next project was "Ice Chamber II" My first watercooling setup for my Athlon XP 2700+ Barton back in 2002, using an expensive custom Danger Den setup because back in those days, you built your own because thats all there was, other then Koolance.


----------



## erocker (Jan 16, 2013)

I never owned one (well I had a Lian Li V1000 which was similar), but I would say the Silverstone TJ07. 

It's been seven years since it came out and it still holds up pretty well as a case today. I'm sure there's others but this case came to mind first.


----------



## pdimar1 (Jan 16, 2013)

200$ Colossus Venom Edition


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 16, 2013)

I have always had a thing for the _*Silverstone*_ * Tj11*. Can't afford one, but would love to in the furture. The only thing I would change is modding the window from the outside to inside for a more flush clean look. Yeeeeeeaaahhhhhh baby


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 16, 2013)

1ceTr0n said:


> And oldie but classic, the Antec SOHO 1030 series. This is my build "Ice Chamber" back in 2002 with my first custom paint job. I built 4 different custom case builds with that case. *sniff* Good memories...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Another Dragon/1030 lover  My post above shows I still use this style case for some of my rigs.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 17, 2013)

TJ-11 FTW!!!


----------



## SirKeldon (Jan 17, 2013)

_Mini-ITX_
- Bitfenix Prodigy

_Mid tower_
- Fractal Design Arc Midi Tower
- CoolerMaster HAF XB

_Full tower_
- CoolerMaster Cosmos II
- Corsair 800D
- Silverstone TJ11

_Mid tower + Modding_
- PowerMac G5 (mine )


----------



## bludragon (Jan 17, 2013)

my future cabinet


----------



## SK-1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Subscribed. Might get a new case with tax return. Like the NZXT Phantom 410 Gunmetal Edition but still totally undecided.


----------



## silapakorn (Jan 17, 2013)

Right now I'm using Corsair 600T white. But it is far from perfect.






600T is too expensive, too bulky and too heavy. Fan controller is also crap.
My ideal case should be compact and functional. I prefer Lian Li a05FN, even though I've never use one.






I guess the grass next door is always greener, right?


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 17, 2013)

Ung, I was so picky and anal about my 600T's imperfections and design issues I just had to return it. One of those I really wanted to like it but just couldn't situations. I even had a replacement inspected and sent directly from corsiar warehouse after talking with rep, but I still wasn't happy


----------



## Jetster (Jan 17, 2013)

http://umlan.com/index.php?option=c...d=8542:lian-li-at-ces-2013&catid=28&Itemid=42

http://umlan.com/index.php?option=c...e&id=8541:nzxt-at-ces-2013&catid=28&Itemid=42


----------



## natr0n (Jan 17, 2013)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811166040


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 17, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> TJ-11 FTW!!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130116/DSC03646.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130116/DSC03649.jpg




.... And there she is, all dressed up!  God I want that case.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 17, 2013)

Corsair Obsidian 800D:





Corsair C70:


----------



## Frick (Jan 17, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Corsair Obsidian 800D:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130117/IMG_4644.jpg
> 
> Corsair C70:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130117/IMG_5147.jpg



Crazy clean setups, but I want pictures of the whole case, not just the innards.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 17, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> TJ-11 FTW!!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130116/DSC03646.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130116/DSC03649.jpg



I want one of those now. How much was yours? and how easy is it to mount a H100 internally?


----------



## Raw (Jan 17, 2013)

*Most cases look like suitcase luggage.*

Now try not to get too mad at me because it's just MY opinion. It doesn't reflect YOUR opinion at all, it's mine. And I felt I wanted to share MY opinion. You don't have to disagree or agree unless you want to. It's all cool. But I'd like to hear some other opinions on MY opinion...rofl.

And no I didn't smoke anything this morning, I am just coming off a week long flu-thing and I might agree I may be screwed up in the head right now. Now??



Yea, I said it...Most computer cases look like suitcase luggage. Or some strange refridgerator from 1948. Or even  a de-humidifier like I have in my basement.
Hey, I have a saxaphone case that looks like it could be a computer.
Now white color is becoming hot. Lol...soon to re-appear will be IBM cream colored or BEIGE like the 1988 IBM 8088.


Give me a CoolerMaster HAF 12 / 22 / 32 anyday over ALL this other stuff.

Ok, have a nice day while you chaw on that there opinion of mine.


----------



## Frick (Jan 17, 2013)

Raw said:


> Yea, I said it...Most computer cases look like suitcase luggage. Or some strange refridgerator from 1948. Or even  a de-humidifier like I have in my basement.
> Hey, I have a saxaphone case that looks like it could be a computer.
> Now white color is becoming hot. Lol...soon to re-appear will be IBM cream colored or off-white like the 1988 IBM 8088.
> 
> ...



I get what you're meaning but then you say that cases have neon light and light bars. Those are getting rarer. Fractal Design made a bit of a splash (and yes I know the Antec P120 P180 has the same styling and came out years before but that never got very popular) so now they look more sleek. The only case that looks like old fridges in this thread is probably that Alienware case. Fractal Design for instance looks like modern fridges. Go back six years and then you can talk about neon lights and outragous designs.

Oh, and that offwhite you're talking about is biege, the color that defined PC's for decades.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 17, 2013)

i like my current case, Antec P280 http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129179


----------



## Raw (Jan 17, 2013)

*it's the same as Cosmic Latte,*



Frick said:


> I get what you're meaning but then you say that cases have neon light and light bars. Those are getting rarer. Fractal Design made a bit of a splash (and yes I know the Antec P120 P180 has the same styling and came out years before but that never got very popular) so now they look more sleek. The only case that looks like old fridges in this thread is probably that Alienware case. Fractal Design for instance looks like modern fridges. Go back six years and then you can talk about neon lights and outragous designs.
> 
> Oh, and that offwhite you're talking about is biege, the color that defined PC's for decades.



You get what I'm meaning? Hahaha....even I don't get what I'm meaning.

Thanks for the response though and keep on chawing!.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 17, 2013)

Looks wise, I really like my Lian Li V1200B plus, but it does suck at cable management and it's perforated front and back are terrible when it comes to dust getting in it.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 17, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I want one of those now. How much was yours? and how easy is it to mount a H100 internally?



Mine was very affordable, and as for the H100, unless you rig it in the ODD bays, near impossible


----------



## RCoon (Jan 17, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> Mine was very affordable, and as for the H100, unless you rig it in the ODD bays, near impossible



That sucks... though I will be looking in to that...


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 18, 2013)

Antec Mini P180. Perfect size, very solid, sound insulation, great and clean air cooling, very classy exterior design. It's a shame they discontinued it. I've been thinking about using it for my dorm room rebuild in a few months, if I can get my hands on one.


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 18, 2013)

Soylent Joe said:


> Antec Mini P180. Perfect size, very solid, sound insulation, great and clean air cooling, very classy exterior design. It's a shame they discontinued it. I've been thinking about using it for my dorm room rebuild in a few months, if I can get my hands on one.




Yep, I loved mine dearly until I saw the HAF XB release and then we had to part ways after over 3 years....


----------



## Krazy Owl (Jan 18, 2013)

Aerocool Qx-2000 from their PGS serie. A nice gaming cube. I own it now but I shitted the front usb ports. Need to find one like that over ebay but my mobo only takes HD audio plugs.  

http://www.aerocool.us/pgs/pgs-q/qx2000.htm


----------



## Cotton_Cup (Jan 21, 2013)

Favorate case for me is the Corsair 600T White. I don't have it thought. but I like the Bitfenix Prodigy too and I don't have it too. TT___TT


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 21, 2013)

Cotton_Cup said:


> I don't have it thought. but I like the Bitfenix Prodigy too and I don't have it too.




*cringes* Your lack of proper grammar there just made me die a little inside


----------



## Kaynar (Jan 21, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Or the SMH10, which is the what the 900D wishes it was.
> 
> http://cdn1.bigcommerce.com/server4.../492/SMH10_04__09874.1342381381.1280.1280.jpg



I dont like that case.... cause I cant afford it


----------



## SK-1 (Jan 21, 2013)

1ceTr0n said:


> Yep, I loved mine dearly until I saw the HAF XB release and then we had to part ways after over 3 years....
> 
> 
> http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b573/coldhoth/Case mods/Night Fire/dragcase5.jpg
> ...



nice case


----------



## Cotton_Cup (Jan 22, 2013)

1ceTr0n said:


> Yep, I loved mine dearly until I saw the HAF XB release and then we had to part ways after over 3 years....
> 
> 
> http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b573/coldhoth/Case mods/Night Fire/dragcase5.jpg
> ...



great case but you case playboy lol, you're leaving your old case crying


----------



## pdimar1 (Jan 26, 2013)

always wanted a skeleton case


----------



## jasper1605 (Jan 26, 2013)

Always had a special place in my heart for this one.


----------



## TriggerWolf (Jan 26, 2013)

Antec P190, hands down. 

A few design quirks, specially the PITA to place longer than standard PSUs and the impossibility to place vertical style heatsinks with the huge side fan placed. Probably if the interior was originally black coated, I'd probably not have replaced it.

Definitely my favorite from all I had. It didn't house my old rig for about 4 years for nothing xD


----------



## radrok (Jan 27, 2013)

This one, Dimastech Bench EasyXL, got double 3x140MM radiator support, dual socket mobo and tons of Flex Fans 






Just received, will move my hardware in the next few days (from a smaller EasyBench).


----------



## HammerON (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice test bench


----------



## ReaperX87 (Jan 27, 2013)

My case HAF X


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 4, 2013)

Any of these, but mostly SM5.











http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2283347


----------



## radrok (Mar 4, 2013)

Dat Stren's case is massive :O


----------



## Ghost (Mar 4, 2013)

ATM Bitfenix Me 






Great looks, silent and has all features I need. Now, if there was any place here I could buy it


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 4, 2013)

I'd say FT02/550D if they were made by Lian Li (you know, no chippy paint, no plastic) and their 120mm fans were swapped for 140.

Really nobody has ever made the perfect home run case.


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 4, 2013)

Delta6326 said:


> Any of these, but mostly SM5.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/vsc3uh.jpg



That case on the right is just _ridiculous_


----------

